# 4 Little Compositions, played on the piano



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

This is the first time I've posted my pieces performed by myself in a thread dedicated to them.

There are four pieces here. The first one is the only of my 2010-early 2011 compositions that I feel like sharing in this set. The rest are from 2012. I have started over 4 others and not completed them this year. And there is also the complete quasi serialist piece, which I have forgotten how to play. The second is my first attempt at "atonality" before I even liked modern music. The third is quirky neoclassicism lite. The fourth combines Elizebethan and German Baroque elements, I think.

They could all be good student pieces, very short, playable and interesting enough. Please give them all a listen before jumping to a conclusion after only having listened to the first one or two. The second two are a little better, more complex, I think.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I think they're pleasant miniatures, but I definitely wouldn't mind seeing them expanded and fleshed out a little.

I also have to commend you on your piano abilities; those pieces might not seem like much to you, but I've never been able to get my hands to work properly on a keyboard, so well done.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The 2nd one was really neat, even Prokofievian. They all sound quite mature to me.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

I think i'll try and learn the first piece, sounds fun and is at a similar skill level to where i'm at currently.

Really digging the fourth, though


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Mesa said:


> I think i'll try and learn the first piece, sounds fun and is at a similar skill level to where i'm at currently.
> 
> Really digging the fourth, though


You want to learn it by ear? If you can do that, by all means, but perhaps that is a commission to get me to notate it(so far they are only on video and my own memory banks)? I think the fourth is my most proud one, so thanks for that assenting opinion.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Notation? Silly business. I have ears that function


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Mesa said:


> Notation? Silly business. I have ears that function


But its better to have both!


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Very nice! I like your first composition the best


----------



## cihanbarut (Nov 24, 2012)

Could be interesting with a harpischord ? a beautiful baroque piece at the opening, which I loved very much


----------

